# walleye with tag



## fishkz (Mar 11, 2007)

went to maumee caught my limit waiting for buddy to get the limit then i got this walleye about 15" with tag on the lip i didn't get the tag # i thought about the fish to land it call DNR but didn't want to get into trouble because i already had 4 fishes. any suggestion for next time if any luck?


----------



## No-Net (Jan 8, 2007)

I caught one last year and noted all the info like number, lenght and gender before releasing it. I found phone number on ODNR website to call it in. In Dec. I got a letter with the history of the fish but it only had been tagged 14 days pior in maumee bay.


----------

